# Marriage Visa



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any one tell me about getting Married to a Filipino and getting her to OZ?,,, Can't get a holiday visa so wondering if there will be drama????
Told I need to supply all the info to get a holiday Visa but also so told it will not be approved???


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> Any one tell me about getting Married to a Filipino and getting her to OZ?,,, Can't get a holiday visa so wondering if there will be drama????
> Told I need to supply all the info to get a holiday Visa but also so told it will not be approved???


Glen,

Every country has their own rules and laws on immigration. To get accurate information, procedures, and costs, It would be best to call and or email
The Australian Embassy In Manila. Sounds like you're looking for info on a fiancee visa.
They should be able to point you in the right direction so you're able to get it done right.
Have you ever considered making the move here to the Philippines instead?



Jet Lag


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Glen,
> 
> Every country has their own rules and laws on immigration. To get accurate information, procedures, and costs, It would be best to call and or email
> The Australian Embassy In Manila. Sounds like you're looking for info on a fiancee visa.
> ...


looking at getting married maybe in Bali but don't know how legal is would be..lived there for 5 yrs and got to a gun fight with another Aussie went to court and how ever put up the most money would win so left now have a warrant out for me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> looking at getting married maybe in Bali but don't know how legal is would be..lived there for 5 yrs and got to a gun fight with another Aussie went to court and how ever put up the most money would win so left now have a warrant out for me.


I would assume that a marriage in Bali would be legal but seems returning there would be more than risky.
Marriage in itself can be risky too but ya don't want to stick your head in the noose by going there.

An alternative might me to get married here and then file for a married immigrant visa for her to go to OZ. 
If like the United States, that kind of visa would take over one year.



Best of luck and hope you get it sorted out soon.


Jet Lag


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I would assume that a marriage in Bali would be legal but seems returning there would be more than risky.
> Marriage in itself can be risky too but ya don't want to stick your head in the noose by going there.
> 
> An alternative might me to get married here and then file for a married immigrant visa for her to go to OZ.
> ...


As soon as I get of the plane there I will be arrested..I am expecting a fight with Migration and a long haul,,but how knows what will happen in the future with China and the Muslims in Europe???


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If all else fails can't you meet a Philippine lady in Australia? I met my Philippine wife in the US, I dated several before I got married, usually larger cities next to ports. I hit ports Australia and noticed Philippine women working at the bars or met them in the bars. 

Only reason I'm living in the Philippines is that my wife wanted to live here and the hassle's also with immigration of my adopted kids, if not I would have been happy living stateside.


----------



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello!

Just marry your Filipina girl in the Philippines, then do an advanced endorsemnt to get an official NSO Marriage Certificate to start the visa process for her.

I handled personally all the legal requirements for me and my Spanish husband. It just took 5 months to get all sorted out and to get me here in Spain.

I still have the list of requirements, so you can shoot me a message.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Visa*

Trouble is I can't go back or will be arrested on sight..


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

The wife and I are presently doing a tourist visa for her to the states...since Ive been here, Ive heard how hard that is...its not...have the correct documentation and dont try to bs them. Remember they see that everyday...one thing that helps though, is, my wife speaks fluent English, so it makes the interview go much better...also the fact we have been married several years so it does not look like a scam..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

colemanlee said:


> The wife and I are presently doing a tourist visa for her to the states...since Ive been here, Ive heard how hard that is...its not...have the correct documentation and dont try to bs them. Remember they see that everyday...one thing that helps though, is, my wife speaks fluent English, so it makes the interview go much better...also the fact we have been married several years so it does not look like a scam..


Be as straight and complete as possible with all the forms and requirements without adding any thing not needed. Even though you may have thought of a new & novel way to get around something, its very probable that they have seen it before and that someone else has already tried it.

Fred


----------

